# Annoying things!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought I would create a topic where we can just complain about the annoying things of life we all face every day. 

Something we can all look at and say Hey, I am not alone!

I dont know about you folks but I feel better when I see that others are annoyed over many of the same things I am.

Ok my list for starters:

1. No turn on red, even when I can see no cars for miles.

2. Products that have are so sealed, that you need a blow tourch to open them.

3. No Batteries included.

4. Automated phones.

5. Cell phones in the movies.

6. People that go the right side of the road to take a left.

7. People that can't park a car in a oversized parking space.

8. Miss placed Items in Wal-Mart etc. with no price tags.

9. Jaywalkers that love to step out at the last second when you are heading towards them at 40MPH

10. People that are Brake happy.


I feel much better already


----------



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

1. People who get in the fast lane and drive 45 mph..AHHHHHHH

2. People who wait until the light turns green to cross the street, I don't give a rats ass if they are in a crosswalk or not....RUDE!

3. Telemarketers calling when you just got home after working all night and are just falling asleep!

4. People that drive 15 mph in a one lane 40 mph street and traffic is all backed up.

5. People who cause a huge traffic jam on the highway because they see the blue lights on the opposite side and just need to be nosy....


HEY I FEEL BETTER NOW TOO!!!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

1. Lane-splitting-freaks who think "since my car is huge, I need both lanes so that people can`t pass me"
:BM: 
2. Cell-phone-oblivioids who swerve into your lane without looking or signalling because someone is making a turn in front of them
:FM:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

1. Glow in the dark condoms that dont glow in the dark

2. Sex sites that say they are free and only gives you a 30 second sample

3. Perscription / over the counter pills that have the same side affects that you are trying to cure or treat

4. My wife leaving the toilet seat down.

5. Police training for a terrorist attack with guns, shot guns and machine guns while the terrorist have planes, bombs and chemical / biological weapons. ( I would love to see the BAR and Tommy gun come back however ).

6. Employee pricing commercials

7. Librals protesting the war on terrorism and sympatizing with how the american government is treating the terrorist as POWs.

8. Mitt Romney is he or is he not running for president. (Fullfill you obligation as Governor Of Assachusetts first)

9. Mothers and fathers fighting over their kids sporting events (When thier kids get a multimillion dollar contract for playing sports then we can talk)

10. Celebraties speaking political veiws and opinions about subjects they know nothing about (Hey Alex Baldwin you said you were going to leave the country if president Bush was elected He has been elected twice and you are still here???)


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

1. Being asked for and then explaining directions to someone only to be asked if there is a better way than the one you just gave them.

2. The need for people to stop at any scene where there are blue lights to ask "what's going on?"

3. Newspaper quotes when a known gang member is killed and an aunt says the deceased was " a great kid/father/, who brought smiles to everone's face and lit up a room etc.."

4. Section 8 housing (hmmm so let me get this straight if I do nothing and don't work I get to live for free?!)

5. Seeing my life flash in front of my eyes as the soccer mom with a Tahoe or Denali nearly kills me trying to switch lanes!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

1. Sales tax.
2. The goverment forceing you to buy a private companys product......IE auto insurance. New Hampshire hasnt seemed to fall in to the Abyss yet. :roll: 
3. The way public education is tanking buy catering to standerdized testing crap and being so toucy feely and makeing sure a teenage girl knows how to put a condom on despite the fact she cant add. 
4. Mass. OEMS
5. Officers that get there jobs buy being political hacks, not by qualifications or credentials. :evil:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

1. Civil Service

2. Girls that don't go commando.

3. People who fail to pull right when I'm going to a call.

4. People who pound their hands on tables like 4 year olds.

5. Brining your wife on a Booze cruise with tons of chics that are all drunk :sad:

6. Animal beaters. And yes Mr. C, Cats are animals too.

7. I also hate people that get into the passing/fast lane and drive slower than everyone else. There should be a legal exception to run them off the road.

8. The fan next to me blowing papers around.. arrggh!!

9. I don't like it when co-workers like to point large guns at me with the laser sight dot on my forehead.

10. People that don't tell me where the fucking boat is when I ask.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

RPD931......

Just to set the record straight...... cats are NOT animals, merely large rat-like critters that should be abolished from this wonderful planet we inhabit. 

A wise man once said "you can measure the quality of life in a town by the number of stray cats that live there" -W5. From my observations we must work in an absolute shit-hole because I counted over twenty the other night on one street alone.

number 4 is hilarious.......


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

1. Mailmen that do not pick up the mail in your mail box - who just shove your new mail in and bitch up all your outgoing mail that he DIDN'T pickup.

2. People that fail to use their directional and just swerve in and out of lanes - People that are subject to these jerks should be able to punch them repeatedly in the face.

3. People who let their animals shit all over other peoples lawns.

4. People who put broken pencils and pens that don't work back into the pen/pencil holders once they realize that they in fact don't work.

5. Bad waiters and waitresses - if my glass has been empty for more than 10 minutes and you've walked by me at least three times - you can bet your ass you will NOT be getting a good tip.

6. People who know what hours you work yet repeatedly call you when you’re sleeping.

7. People that constantly complain about being fat and then order a double cheese burger, fries and a DIET coke.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> 1. Being asked for and then explaining directions to someone only to be asked if there is a better way than the one you just gave them.


1. Being asked how to get from point A to point B, and then after giving them directions, asked if I can show them on a friggin' map.

2. Or, "Go out of the parking lot and take a right under the overpass, take your next right and that will put you onto the highway... stay on the highway until Exit 2." and I get, "What's the highway called? Is it north/south/east? What street is Exit 2?" Just follow the friggin' instructions.



> 7. People that constantly complain about being fat and then order a double cheese burger, fries and a DIET coke.


3. When I weighed over 200lbs, people who'd snicker when I ordered a Diet Coke (with no calories) verses a regular Coke with about 450. I shaved a 1/3rd of the calories off my meal, and the bimbo behind the counter snickers because, hey, there's a fat guy ordering something with the word "Diet" in it. There's over a thousand calories in a 2L bottle of soda... and zero calories in a 2L bottle of diet.

4. People who have the bass pumped so high it vibrates my car on the next block.

5. People, especially family and close friends, who feel the need to call you at 3:30pm when they know damn well you're sleeping because you work third shift.

6. First year Criminal Justice students who think they're cops/lawyers/judges.

7. MA Civil Service.

8. SF-86 and the corresponding interview.

9. The buffet restaurant in Manchester, NH who has a "no guns" policy and doesn't care if you're an officer or not, they don't want your business if you're carrying concealed.

Edit: (10. Forgetting to use spell check.)


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

1. I hate going to a fast food joint and the person in front of me asking whats good here? WTF.......Burger King has the same freakin menu every other day you come here.

2. People who belive that guns are evil.

3. When you go into someone house........and you ask them to restrain there animal. They say....ohhh my fluffy wuffy duffy wont hurt you. They dont tell you fluffy is a 180 pound rottwieler that has a taste for a pudgy EMT :shock: . :roll: Luckily a halligan or 02 tank to the face takes care of that. :twisted: 

4. People who walk cats.

5. Leaving a BIG sign on your front door saying to leave the box---no signature required. And you get a notice to get it at the post office and then when you go......it stills on the truck, come back Monday.

6. Women that get clingy after you sleep with them. 



This thread is great therpy.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay, my lady want's in on this topic...

1. Just because you're pregnant, people assume they can pat your stomach.

2. If a man sleeps with a lot of women, they call him a "lady's man" ; if a woman sleeps with a lot of men, she's a slut.

3. Men who feel the need to order for me, and if they don't know what I want, they assume I want a salad.

4. People who stop dead in a travel lane before taking a right hand turn into a parking lot.

5. People using a credit card for a 25 cent pack of gum.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

The person that almost ran me off the road tonight.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Fat people who say they do not want to quit smoking because they will gain weight.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

Why does everyone hate civil service. If it wasn't for CC then things would be more political than they are already.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

1) I hate script kiddies that have nothing better to do than to create a bot that eats my message board!

2) I hate shitbird's with 100+ entry BOP's that file civilian complaints because you called them a shitbird!

3) I hate, ah screw it I am going to sit back and think happy thoughts


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*1. THE ACLU!
2. Far Left Wing Socialists.
3. Hippies, Anarchists, Vegans, PETA, NARAL, Nation of Islam, and Activist Judiciary.
4. Over-Priced, Million Dollar Athletes Who Act Like Jackasses.
5. Flag Burners & Desecrators.
6. Anybody who hurts a child.
7. Waiting for the waiter \ waitress to take - bring my drink order!!
8. The Welfare State.
9. Animal Tortures.
10. $3k Honda Civics with $3k sound systems you can here 2 blocks away.
11. My Wife Working Nights.
12. Cop & Soldier Haters.
13. Immigrants that wont assimilate. (Para las instrucciones en la prensa inglesa una.)
14. Blaming the Victim.
15. Missing My Chance to Get Hired by Tewksbury PD \ FD (After 25 Years in Town) By Moving to NH...*


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

JoninNH said:


> 8. SF-86 and the corresponding interview.
> 
> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I'm gonna sum it all up in two words: STUPID PEOPLE


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

People with NO MANNERS (even simple acts of courtesy like saying, "Please," "thank you" and "you're welcome.")

Idiots... they come in all forms.

Cherry cough syrup.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

People who LIE to you to get what they f****** want!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

People who you thought you could trust that suddenly turn on you.

Looters and the liberals that support them.

Men that wear sandals. 

Grossly obese women that wear half-shirts.

Indifference.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

When i am in my car and....

1. The car in front of me with their windows open smoking a cigerette or a cigar

2. The car in front of me that is running just a little too rich on oil.

3. The rubbish truck is in front of me.

4. The school bus is in front of me.

5. The MBTA bus is in front of me.

6. The railroad Xing gates in front of me that are stuck in the down position when there is no train.

7.The BASS rumbling car is in front of me at the red light.

8. The person in front of me going 25MPH in a 40MPH zone.

9. The soccer mom in front of me that can't drive.

10. Most people in front of me.

The same goes for many of the above when behind me too.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol npd


i quite like people behind me


----------



## aem783 (Oct 1, 2005)

-People turning with no blinkers
-Getting stuck behind a slow mini-van when I'm late for work
-The rich pricks I go to school with, yapping on the phone in class
-People kicking the back of my chair during a movie
-People talking on their cell phones at a Red Sox game
-Inmates walking around in their boxers at work
-Inmates calling me "cracka," wherever the hell that came from


Damn. I feel better too.


----------



## sgtboutell (Sep 18, 2005)

1. That car that won't switch to the left lane so you can merge on the highway and not have to come to a stop.



2. All these TV. shows! TOOO MANY.



3. People that don't use directional's.



4. Students that argue with the teacher/instructor until the teachers face turns blue



5. Repeat offenders



6. Scumbags



7. Computer viruses, worms ect ect 



8. People that almost cause car crashed because they pull out in front of you just to turn into the very next parking lot.



9. People who gossip to much. ("The same person that talks to you about someone else, is the same person that talks to someone else about you.")



10. When people try to make something seem better then what it is.- LIES EVEN- (movie previews, diet products, people making a scumbag seem good)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

COMCAST BROADBAND INTERNET!!!!!


Every week the service goes down and it is not my hardware I am getting really pissed off!!! I have had a tech out 4 times and it's still NOT FIXED YET!!!!! 

GRRR :up: :up: :up: 

ahhh I feel a little better now.


----------

